# Bought an anvil, got free tongs. Need help with ID



## smokeyrojito (Apr 12, 2016)

So I got a Paragon Soderfors 200lb on a whim the other day in great condition, and he throw in a huge pile of tongs (old man halfway in the grave ;( ) Some of them are marked AIHA MADE IN USA, with a horseshoe with an A in the center. Any idea if these are quality/valuable? I didn't even notice until the wire wheel was out, hope I didn't make a mistake.


----------



## PolishAvenger (Apr 13, 2016)

I've seen the "horseshoe A" mark before, smokey....most tongs are run of the mill users, but some work better than others, and some worse. Me...I'd use 'em and figure out what category they fall into:thumbsup:
-Mark


----------

